# Mercedes SL 320 Final Edition 2004 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Mercedes SL 320 Final Edition from 2004 ( 2002 production) with 80000 kms , one of the last to have a license plate in Portugal.
It´s a Daily Driver and came to us to restore her former glory.


















A lot of stone chips on the front so the bumper had to be repainted.

After the preparation for doing the detail finished , we started with the hard top.



































Trunk


































5050










5050










Corrected










Door












































































Rear sideway


























Bonnet corrected


























Removing overspray from a previous hard top repaint..


















It´s a daily driver and there were some scuffs on the leather and it needed to be sorted , but before needed a good cleaning.










During










5050










Leather restored


























Finished


























Motor


















Rimms and wheel arches and it seems to be easy , yeah...right.
2 People and a 6 hour job , 12 hours of work only for this..











































Protegido with our ceramic seal program.




































































































Some weeks later the owner came to visit us and we took some pics.


























Regards

Rui


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Those rims KILLED me man!!!Fortunately the end result was all worth it!! :argie: I enjoyed working with you on this car thanks again! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Those rims KILLED me man!!!Fortunately the end result was all worth it!! :argie: I enjoyed working with you on this car thanks again! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

You are soft...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning that now, excellent correction.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Love these mercs! great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Great job as always:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there :thumb:





jlw41 said:


> Love these mercs! great job





CupraElliott said:


> Stunning that now, excellent correction.


Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice end result, car looks amazing now :thumb:.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice to see some of these old beasts brought back to life! Great work, Rui!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning work:doublesho
The wheels look like new, really good work:thumb:
The finishpics are awesome, the colour is now really glossy.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Top quality work as always Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job once again, fantastic car :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Rui, it looks amazing! I don't think many people would fit in the rear seats though!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stunning work Rui :thumb:


----------

